# Why isn't Odette a Disney princess?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

(I'm not sure where this one goes...)
We have Rapunzel, Aurora, Cinderella and many others to make and appearance in both Classical music and Disney...why isn't the star of Swan Lake represented? Is there a good chance it ever will? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

She's not Disney apparently (link).


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> She's not Disney apparently (link).


"The Swan Princess" is a bit off of the traditional story, isn't it?


----------



## TheMusicalScorpio (Jan 26, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> She's not Disney apparently (link).


you're correct. In fact, Disney was so scared at how successful this movie could potentially be, that they re-released The Lion King in cinemas out of spite


----------

